# (II) Precipitação máxima em Julho de 2010



## AnDré (30 Jun 2010 às 00:14)

Qual a Precipitação Máxima registada no mês de Julho de 2010, numa estação oficial em Portugal Continental e Ilhas?


---------------------


Outras sondagens a decorrer:
(I) Temperatura máxima em Julho de 2010


----------



## miguel (30 Jun 2010 às 00:26)

80,1mm a 100,0mm se calhar até caem num dia numa violenta trovoada para a semana


----------



## vitamos (30 Jun 2010 às 09:37)

100,1 a 120mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jun 2010 às 11:50)

40.1 mm a 60 mm.


----------



## João Soares (30 Jun 2010 às 12:02)

Eu votei no intervalo: *80,1mm a 100,0mm*


----------



## Paulo H (30 Jun 2010 às 12:17)

Eu votei no intervalo: 60,1mm a 80,0mm


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Jun 2010 às 12:20)

60,1mm a 80,0mm.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Jun 2010 às 12:59)

40.1mm a 60mm.


----------



## David sf (30 Jun 2010 às 13:48)

140,1 a 160 mm, se tiver a sorte das trovoadas mais violentas ocorrerem em várias ocasiões num local onde haja EMA's do IM.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jun 2010 às 15:36)

*60 a 80 mm*

O mês é longo e promete instabilidade. Mais que isto parece-me difícil...mas esperemos para ver!


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jun 2010 às 19:04)

Votei no intervalo que compreende todas as precipitações registadas entre os *100,1mm* e os *120,0mm*.


----------



## MSantos (30 Jun 2010 às 23:45)

Eu escolhi o intervalo: *80,1mm a 100,0mm*

VIVA À INSTABILIDADE E ÀS TROVADAS DE VERÃO


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jul 2010 às 11:42)

Euvotei no intervalo de 80,1mm a 100,0mm, porque acrediro que este mês seja trovejoso


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jul 2010 às 14:23)

120,1mm a 140,0mm


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Jul 2010 às 15:22)

*80,1mm a 100,0mm*


----------



## Mjhb (1 Jul 2010 às 15:40)

80,1 a 100,0mm, algures nas ilhas ou num fenómeno convectivo isolado ou não.


----------



## Snifa (1 Jul 2010 às 22:01)

*60,1mm a 80,0mm* provavelmente precipitação acumulada de algumas trovoadas que possam ocorrer ao longo do mês em Portugal continental, nas ilhas não aposto em tanto...


----------



## AnDré (21 Ago 2010 às 15:26)

Precipitação máxima registada nas estações oficiais do IM no mês de Julho:

Açores: S. Miguel, Nordeste: *43,9mm*.
Continente: Viseu: 13,7mm.
Madeira: Santana/S.Jorge: 26,8mm.

Assim, o intervalo vencedor foi: 40,1mm a 60,0mm e os vencedores desta sondagem foram: *algarvio1980, mr. phillip, Roque*.


----------

